# BDD



## Alexi (Dec 3, 2008)

Body Dysmorphic Disorder: The obsession with one's physical flaws. This includes anorexia, bulimia, muscle dysmorphia (bigorexia) and OCD. 

Discuss~


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 4, 2008)

So, it doesn't include seeing flaws in other people?

I don't really care because I don't look at myself that often.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, I think anorexia is fantastic.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 5, 2008)

You mean like when you hate humans (like yourself) because of their physical flaws? Well, golly gee, I might be even MORE messed up than I thought.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 5, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> You mean like when you hate humans (like yourself) because of their physical flaws?


Um...Not sure what you mean here. Generally BDD involves your own body. And it's to the extremes, like one will diet or exercise eccessively or turn to surgery multiple times to "correct" a perceived flaw.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 5, 2008)

BDD is where you are freaked out about yourself because you think something is wrong, and it can be pretty extreme.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm sure I have a mild form of this. I see flaws _everywhere_ in myself.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2008)

I think conditions like anorexia need to stop being categorized as "women's illnesses".

And more people need to realize that bulimia in particular isn't something someone can help. Yes, _you _can see that the person's wasting away, but it's the condition that's stopping them from seeing it, too. And until they do, they can't help purging.

Eating disorders are horrendous things. ):


----------



## Retsu (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, yes, that's one of my biggest pet peeves, Dannichu.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 6, 2008)

*ahem...* About 10-15% of men are anorexic, more are bulimic. Muscle dysmorphia, also known as Bigorexia, is more common in men, but can also occur in women. 

Unfortunately I didn't catch it, but BBC did a documentary on boys with anorexia. I'll try and find it on Youtube or something.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 7, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I'm sure I have a mild form of this. I see flaws _everywhere_ in myself.


For example, what?


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty much everywhere. I hate my nose, eyes, chin, cheeks, skin, penis, torso, hairline, arms, thighs... pretty much everywhere.


----------

